# buffed verwechselt mit flirtforum?



## Psymes (1. August 2008)

moisen,

mal ne frage an alle _weiblichen_ wesen hier:

mir ist immer öfter in profilen aufgefallen: ihr seid bei buffed angemeldet, es steht dick und fett eure icq/msn nummer drinne, ihr seid _single_ (wow echt?), man weiß nicht ist das jetzt nen top oder nen bh was die da trägt (okok *hust* jaja ich gugg mich selber auch an) ABER:

IHR ZOCKT _KEINEN_ EINZIGEN CHAR!!!

sagmal verwechselt ihr buffed mit ner billig singlebörse wie i-love oder sowas???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

oder gehts darum zu zeigen yo ich chicca, ich sexy.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimdhoul (1. August 2008)

gz du hast genau den dümmsten thread des jahres aufgemacht ... 

und übrigens auch ohne blasccrafter kann man hier regged sein ... mein Mage ist auch schon lang nimmer 66 nur zur Info ... und du verwechselst das mit ner Singlebörse

lg
Tom (der nicht weiblich ist)


----------



## riesentrolli (1. August 2008)

waaaas hier zocken leute ohne blasc???? raus aus dieser community!!!!


----------



## essey (1. August 2008)

habe btw auch keinen blasccrafter. noch nie besessen das teil ^^

lass sie doch machen was sie wollen. interessiert doch keinen. Solange es keinen Thread wie "w 13 sucht netten emo-boy" gibt ist doch alles in butter...


----------



## spectrumizer (1. August 2008)

Und was hat das konkret mit WoW zu tun?


----------



## bny' (1. August 2008)

Die Vermutung, dass Mädchen (ohne WoW) sich hier WoW-Nerds anlachen wollen find ich lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (1. August 2008)

bny schrieb:


> Die Vermutung, dass Mädchen (ohne WoW) sich hier WoW-Nerds anlachen wollen find ich lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wieso denn? son geiles kellerkind hat doch was^^


----------



## Viatris (1. August 2008)

Wen genau soll das interessieren? Hat null mit WoW zu tun

vote 4 close


----------



## Lillyan (1. August 2008)

Selbst wenn es so sein sollte, was geht dich das an? Wenns ihre Art ist Leute kennen zu lernen...


----------



## Grimdhoul (1. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wieso denn? son geiles kellerkind hat doch was^^




genau die richtige aussage .. dann google mal nach dem skandal von amstetten bevor du solche dummen flames loslässt

danke


----------



## riesentrolli (1. August 2008)

Grimdhoul schrieb:


> genau die richtige aussage .. dann google mal nach dem skandal von amstetten bevor du solche dummen flames loslässt
> 
> danke


lol und dann?


----------



## Xelyna (1. August 2008)

@TE: Ähm...neidisch? xD
Wozu gibts denn die Funktion dass man ICQ Nr. z.B. rechts anzeigen lassen kann? 
Selten so gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was heißt man zockt keinen einzigen Char? Buffed ist nicht nur für WoW da, auch für andre bekannte wie auch unbekannte Spiele. Wobei viele auch einfach ihren Char nicht anzeigen lassen, oder kein Blasc haben..und?

lg,
ein '_weibliches_Wesen'


PS: 19, blond, Single, sucht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanier (1. August 2008)

Also meine Vermutung, das alle Mädels, die auf buffed kein Blasc nutzen ist
das sie Ingame nicht angemacht werden möchten, sollte normaldenkenden
Menschen klar sein.

MfG Vanier


----------



## bny' (1. August 2008)

Grimdhoul schrieb:


> genau die richtige aussage .. dann google mal nach dem skandal von amstetten bevor du solche dummen flames loslässt
> 
> danke



Oh Gott, bitte... dwp !


----------



## Psymes (1. August 2008)

bny schrieb:


> Die Vermutung, dass Mädchen (ohne WoW) sich hier WoW-Nerds anlachen wollen find ich lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




das ist keine vermutung sonder leider traurige tatsache


----------



## Xelyna (1. August 2008)

Psymes schrieb:


> das ist keine vermutung sonder leider traurige tatsache


Ja! Mach ich auch täglich!! xD

Meine Chars sind selbstverständlich alles Fakes, btw.


----------



## riesentrolli (1. August 2008)

Psymes schrieb:


> das ist keine vermutung sonder leider traurige tatsache


bist du etwa schon opfer einer solch üblen attacke geworden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: @ Xelyna: ich warte auf pm's von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (1. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> bist du etwa schon opfer einer solch üblen attacke geworden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Stell ich mir als Mann als ein sehr traumatisierendes Erlebnis vor von einer gut aussehen Frau angebaggert zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*PM schreibsel*


----------



## Psymes (1. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> @TE: Ähm...neidisch? xD
> Wozu gibts denn die Funktion dass man ICQ Nr. z.B. rechts anzeigen lassen kann?
> Selten so gelacht
> 
> ...



och gottchen, das prinzesschen fühlt sich angegriffen ^^

sry das ich einfach mal laut denke und mal frage - stellt mich doch annen pranger und werft steine *augenroll*

das ist ledichlich eine feststellung die (leider) auf tatsachen beruht und - wow echt - ist es da mal zuviel mal nachzufragen was das dann soll sich NUr ein profil anzulegen wo drin steht "ich bin single, call me" ?


----------



## Xelyna (1. August 2008)

Psymes schrieb:


> ist es da mal zuviel mal nachzufragen was das dann soll sich NUr ein profil anzulegen wo drin steht "ich bin single, call me" ?


Screenshot or didn't happen!


----------



## Ugrosch (1. August 2008)

ach Quatsch - die "Mädels" sind doch in Wirklichkeit alles dicke bärtige Kerle, die irgendwo (vielleicht aus einer "echten" Flirtbörse) ein Bild ausgekramt haben, mit dem sie nun versuchen per "Bunny-Way" (auch als Bunny-Cheat oder -Hack bekannt) zu Ruhm und Reichtum zu gelangen. alles andere klingt reichlich unrealistisch. wer will schon so ein flamendes, egomanisches Buffed-Keller-Kind?


----------



## Psymes (1. August 2008)

lol muss ich dir das jetzt noch beweisen?

yo checkerbunny wie? sry nu wirds arm hier mit mir noch zickenterror anzufangen ^^


----------



## White-Frost (1. August 2008)

hmm zum einen find ich des auch unwahrscheinlich das sich hier damen solche anschaffen wollen zum anderen wen is es doch ihre sache oder etwa nicht^^ hier steht nirgendwo niedergeschrieben "ANMELDUNG VERLANGT EIN BEKANNTES MMO UND WOW CHARS" weder so in fett noch in kleingedruckten wie auch immer naja

Und achja hier solo! ladys der buffed singelbörse meldet euch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (1. August 2008)

Psymes schrieb:


> lol muss ich dir das jetzt noch beweisen?
> 
> yo checkerbunny wie? sry nu wirds arm hier mit mir noch zickenterror anzufangen ^^



Was für'n Teil? xD

Ach grad erst gesehn dass du weiblich bist, zomfg^^


Whityyy wie kannst du nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (1. August 2008)

Psymes schrieb:


> lol muss ich dir das jetzt noch beweisen?
> 
> yo checkerbunny wie? sry nu wirds arm hier mit mir noch zickenterror anzufangen ^^


ja das musst du beweisen. ich muss mich als vize community manager mal bei denen melden^^


----------



## Psymes (1. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> hmm zum einen find ich des auch unwahrscheinlich das sich hier damen solche anschaffen wollen zum anderen wen is es doch ihre sache oder etwa nicht^^ hier steht nirgendwo niedergeschrieben "ANMELDUNG VERLANGT EIN BEKANNTES MMO UND WOW CHARS" weder so in fett noch in kleingedruckten wie auch immer naja
> 
> Und achja hier solo! ladys der buffed singelbörse meldet euch!
> 
> ...



na wenigstens mal ein mensch ders mit humor nimmt  und NICHt gleich einem die augen auskratzen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (1. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> [...]
> Ach grad erst gesehn dass du weiblich bist, zomfg^^
> [...]


ahhh das erklärt so einiges. wir sind wohl abgeblitzt wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (1. August 2008)

Psymes schrieb:


> na wenigstens mal ein mensch ders mit humor nimmt  und NICHt gleich einem die augen auskratzen will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich kratz auch nicht, ich lach mir nur grad nen Ast *nach rumkullerndem Smily such*


----------



## phul1 (1. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> waaaas hier zocken leute ohne blasc???? raus aus dieser community!!!!


WAAAAAH, will aber hierbleiben! Dazu spiel ich momentan noch nichmal WoW! :O ASCHE AUF MEIN HAUPT ICH BIN BEFREIT! xD

@TE: Jedem das seine, du musst dir die Profile NICHT angucken. Wenn ich in meinem Profil reinschreiben würde das ich Pink toll finde und was weiß ich noch für Sachen würdest du dann auch einen Thread erstellen? Ich sehs schon kommen : "Ololol der Phul der is ja und so ne" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psymes (1. August 2008)

och Xelyna - wenn du dir selber den schuh anziehst - bitte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und riesentrolli - wenn du zu doof bist richtig zu lesen bitte

echt ey, ihr tut so als obs um euch selber geht hier - lustig ^^

einer sagt was und alle reißen die klappe auf ohne mal was sinnvolles zu sagen oder zu diskutieren - nein wir beleidigen wildfremde personen - echt top 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (1. August 2008)

bny schrieb:


> Die Vermutung, dass Mädchen (ohne WoW) sich hier WoW-Nerds anlachen wollen find ich lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



BWAHAHAHAHA

Zu geil... ^^


----------



## White-Frost (1. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Was für'n Teil? xD
> 
> Ach grad erst gesehn dass du weiblich bist, zomfg^^
> 
> ...


tut mir leid liebste hab jetz 6 wochen frei komm schon zu dir nach münchen meld dich per pm hrrrraaarrr singelbörsen ftw



Psymes schrieb:


> och Xelyna - wenn du dir selber den schuh anziehst - bitte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wilkommen in buffed


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (1. August 2008)

Oh mein Gott, verkehrte Welt. Was jetzt wohl auf den ganzen Flirtseiten passiert? Vielleicht wird da über Online-Rollenspiel diskutiert?
Was kommt dann als nächstes?

Diese und weiter Fragen,
demnächst in ihrem Internet. Jeden Tag, rund um die Uhr.


P.S. Aus Überzeugung wäre ich stark dafür dass das Anmelden weiblicher Personen auf Seiten ,die nicht dem Sexualakt dienlich sind, strengstens verboten wird.


----------



## Ocian (1. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> BWAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Zu geil... ^^



Ja Carchi wo sind sie nur wenn man sie sucht *g*

*zu Xelyna schiel* ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (1. August 2008)

@ phul: pink 4tehw!

@ Psymes: zu doof zu lesen?? óO y? und über was willst du bitte schön diskutieren?


----------



## Xelyna (1. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> BWAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Zu geil... ^^


/target Carcha /cast 'anlachen Rang7'

Mist..immun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ocian.. du schielst ;D


----------



## Psymes (1. August 2008)

wilkommen in buffed

wow ehre *hust* komm ich jetzt ins fernseeeeeeeeeeehn???

na immerhin können manche leute noch drüber lachen ^^


----------



## Yasei (1. August 2008)

@TE: Lass mich raten... du hast die an eine der besagten herangemacht und wurdest abgewiesen. Jetzt versuchst du auf diese Weise weibliche Mitglieder der Community zu flamen. 

Ich finde es schon sehr erheiternd. Wenn ich also in meinem Profil "Männlich" ausgewählt hätte wäre es ok UIN und andere MessengerID's in meinem Profil zu veröffentlichen ohne mindestens einen meiner Chars in meiner Signatur zu listen? 

Willkommen in der World of "gleiches Recht für alle".

greetz
eine Anhängerin des social networkings!


----------



## phul1 (1. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> @ phul: pink 4tehw!
> 
> @ Psymes: zu doof zu lesen?? óO y? und über was willst du bitte schön diskutieren?


ja eben ne!? Pink ist das neue schwarz ;D

Solche Topics sind doch totaler überfluss :< mag mal wer closen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (1. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> /target Carcha /cast 'anlachen Rang7'
> 
> Mist..immun
> 
> ...


ICH HAB KEIN RESI GEAR!!!!


----------



## Ocian (1. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ocian.. du schielst ;D



Jop dann seh ich die 2 doppelt und hab mehr davon ^^


----------



## Lurock (1. August 2008)

Oh mein Gott ist das geil!
Ich wusste es! Ich wuuusstee ees!
Es war doch von Anfang klar, dass ihr mich alle haben wollt!
Verdammt, wie konnt ich nur so dumm sein und denken es
gibt weibliche Wesen die ernsthaft WoW spielen...


----------



## phul1 (1. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott ist das geil!
> Ich wusste es! Ich wuuusstee ees!
> Es war doch von Anfang klar, dass ihr mich alle haben wollt!
> Verdammt, wie konnt ich nur so dumm sein und denken es
> gibt weibliche Wesen die ernsthaft WoW spielen...



Sorry du bist einfach nur zu sexy T_T!


----------



## Psymes (1. August 2008)

au mann troll -.-

meine farge war einfach ob es evtl daran liegen könnte dass manche weibers hier das mit zb. partnership oder ilove verwechseln.

was würdest du sehen wenn du ne olle im tanga siehst, daneben ich bin 16 jahre komme aus y und bin single. meine icq ist a und mein msn b - also meld dich mal - küsschen deine c

sry, da fass ich mir als frau (ja ich hab titten, geil was? auch gemerkt?) annen kopf und denk mir ja nee ist klar typisch teeny


----------



## Xelyna (1. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott ist das geil!
> Ich wusste es! Ich wuuusstee ees!
> Es war doch von Anfang klar, dass ihr mich alle haben wollt!
> Verdammt, wie konnt ich nur so dumm sein und denken es
> gibt weibliche Wesen die ernsthaft WoW spielen...


Scheiße, Mädlz er hat uns erwischt!


----------



## White-Frost (1. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott ist das geil!
> Ich wusste es! Ich wuuusstee ees!
> Es war doch von Anfang klar, dass ihr mich alle haben wollt!
> Verdammt, wie konnt ich nur so dumm sein und denken es
> gibt weibliche Wesen die ernsthaft WoW spielen...


hrrr du sagst es hab schon lang überlegt ob ich mein main target xelyna aus der singelbörse nich ändere schwul werd und dich nehm (natürlich mit fake account und weiblichen fotos aus einer anderen singelbörse) und ich spiel auch kein wow nich ja ich steh auf sowas hrrrrr

k ich glaub langsam is genug XD


----------



## phul1 (1. August 2008)

Psymes schrieb:


> au mann troll -.-
> 
> meine farge war einfach ob es evtl daran liegen könnte dass manche weibers hier das mit zb. partnership oder ilove verwechseln.
> 
> ...


Tits or GTFO! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn du dir an Kopf fast dann isses doch gut das du noch genug Verstand hast son schwachsinn nicht zu tun, aber manche Leute machen das. Und lass es sie machen und beschwer dich net ;D. 
Net falsch auffassen aber was willste dagegen machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dazu kommt noch das sone Diskussion ins nix führt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## riesentrolli (1. August 2008)

Psymes schrieb:


> au mann troll -.-
> 
> meine farge war einfach ob es evtl daran liegen könnte dass manche weibers hier das mit zb. partnership oder ilove verwechseln.
> 
> ...


*eigtl voll und ganz zustimm*
aber dein eröffnungpost klang einfach danach, dass du allen frauen die hier n acc haben aber eben blasc nich haben vorwirfst sich nen süchter anlachen wollen...

EDIT: fuck da fehlt das prädikat. aber welches wollte ich denn gleich noch mal nehmen? XD
EDIT²: ahhh. da isses mir wieder eingefallen XD


----------



## Xelyna (1. August 2008)

Solang mir keiner so ein Profil zeigt, glaub ich auch nich dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. August 2008)

Ich geh hier grad unter... soviele PM's... Hiiiiiilfeee!


----------



## White-Frost (1. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Solang mir keiner so ein Profil zeigt, glaub ich auch nich dran
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich such mal eins für dich kommt mit der mingau anfrage per pm oder hier offiziel mal schaun hab sicher so eine in der fliste bin schlieslich solo und auf buffed dem singel treff


----------



## Xelyna (1. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ich such mal eins für dich kommt mit der mingau anfrage per pm oder hier offiziel mal schaun hab sicher so eine in der fliste bin schlieslich solo und auf buffed dem singel treff


Meinste die die mit X beginnt? Ja! Ganz schlimmer Finger! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (1. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich geh hier grad unter... soviele PM's... Hiiiiiilfeee!


hoffentlich kommt meine an *fleh* *hoff* *bettel*


----------



## Psymes (1. August 2008)

@ phul

jahaaa ich bin unterwegs in der göttlichen mission meine mitmenschen mit unsinn zu erheitern ich bin der depp vom dienst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

phuli (darf ich das sagen?), es ist einfach so egal wo hinguggst sieht kinder, kinder, kinder ... und dann noch sowas ähm ja nee - da platz dir ab und zu mal der kragen und dann tippse eben einfach mal das was du denkst.

@ trolli

endlich hats verstanden was ich meine


----------



## riesentrolli (1. August 2008)

Psymes schrieb:


> [...]
> @ trolli
> 
> endlich hats verstanden was ich meine


is noch früh am morgen und so *gg*


----------



## White-Frost (1. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Meinste die die mit X beginnt? Ja! Ganz schlimmer Finger!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo bis auf die die mit x beginnen welche sowieso auf meiner prioritäten liste ganz weit oben stehen und ich deshalb nicht hier reinposten kann da se ich will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hab ich hier irgendwie nur mädels mit so tshirts jacken hemden ich weis nich mir fehlen die mädels mit den tangas bin wohl ein zu hässliches keller kind


----------



## Xelyna (1. August 2008)

Psymes schrieb:


> [..] es ist einfach so egal wo hinguggst sieht kinder, kinder, kinder ... [..]


Dann lach dir keine an wenn du Kinder nich magst, andre ignorieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (1. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> jo bis auf die die mit x beginnen welche sowieso auf meiner prioritäten liste ganz weit oben stehen und ich deshalb nicht hier reinposten kann da se ich will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nananana!!! *mit finger wedel*



Grimdhoul schrieb:


> genau die richtige aussage .. dann google mal nach dem skandal von amstetten bevor du solche dummen flames loslässt
> 
> danke


----------



## Psymes (1. August 2008)

na immerhin ein mensch ders rafft anstatt wie jm anders hier

sie steht wohl auf zickenterror 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ja wenn ich diese "nette" dame nochmal finde bekommste auch deinen keks xelyna

leisht wohl garnimmer mit wie? dir gehts nur noch drum hier andere fertig zu machen - SEHR reif für deine 19 jahre echt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ugrosch (1. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Dann lach dir keine an wenn du Kinder nich magst



Du hast das Konzept nicht verstanden! Man lacht sich ein WoW-Kellerkind an, damit es irgendwann mit dem Twinken klappt. Ideal wäre natürlich, wenn man sich den Umweg über solch einen Mitbeteiligten ersparen könnte - aber wir leben nun mal in keiner idealen Welt!


----------



## Xelyna (1. August 2008)

Zumindest werd ich net persönlich xD


----------



## White-Frost (1. August 2008)

Psymes schrieb:


> na immerhin ein mensch ders rafft anstatt wie jm anders hier
> 
> sie steht wohl auf zickenterror
> 
> ...


hmm ähm tja ich komm mit dem leisht nich ganz zurecht kanns nich einordnen in meinen wortschatz selbst mit rechtschreibfehler erweiterung aufjeden fall versuchste hier wohl xely dumm anzumachen und des is nich du hast hier doch alles verschrien und sie ja sie macht sich drüber lustig aber ehrlich so gehörts sichs auch XD


----------



## Lurock (1. August 2008)

Psymes schrieb:


> na immerhin ein mensch ders rafft anstatt wie jm anders hier
> 
> sie steht wohl auf zickenterror
> 
> ...


Eindeutig reifer als du! Das worüber du dich aufregst ist doch längst normal und was willst du ändern? Einfach mal einen Thread erstellen und diesen Mist dann allen "weiblichen Wesen" zu unterstellen... das zeugt überhaupt nicht von Reife!


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (1. August 2008)

Mach doch deine eigene Buffed-Seite, mit Blackjack und Nu ... Moment, da passt was nicht.


----------



## phul1 (1. August 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Mach doch deine eigene Buffed-Seite, mit Blackjack und Nu ... Moment, da passt was nicht.


Ich wär dabei ;D!


----------



## Psymes (1. August 2008)

du lebst noch?

wow - darf ich dir dann nachdem man dich wieder zusammengesetzt hat, nachdem du natürlich in 1000 teile zersprungen bist (ironie) aufrichtig bei dir entschuldigen dass wir nicht den gleichen humor teilen (keine ironie)

und zum thema persönlich *schnief* nuja soviel dazu

des dich schlapp lachst bitte mach des, nur seh ich hier nicht ein dir gegenüber in der pflicht zu stehen dinge zu beweisen - du tust so als ginge es um dich persönlich - ist dem so? nein!

also prinzessin reg dich ab und wir lachen uns gemeinsam schlapp - und jeder über die dummheit des anderen - da muss man dann auch nimmer beleidigend werden ^^

ja das nen friedensangebit bevors hier unter die gürtelline geht


----------



## Rhokan (1. August 2008)

> Die Vermutung, dass Mädchen (ohne WoW) sich hier WoW-Nerds anlachen wollen find ich lustig smile.gif



/signed


----------



## riesentrolli (1. August 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Mach doch deine eigene Buffed-Seite, mit Blackjack und Nu ... Moment, da passt was nicht.


http://my.buffed.de/groups/1242/view/?HINT=17


----------



## White-Frost (1. August 2008)

Psymes schrieb:


> du lebst noch?
> 
> wow - darf ich dir dann nachdem man dich wieder zusammengesetzt hat, nachdem du natürlich in 1000 teile zersprungen bist (ironie) aufrichtig bei dir entschuldigen dass wir nicht den gleichen humor teilen (keine ironie)
> 
> ...


hmm n komisches friedensangebot mit dummheit und ironischer prinzessin bezeichnung naja ich halt mich glaub ich raus tut nie gut sich in nen streit zwischen 2 frauen einzumischen
nein es geht nich um xely allein des weis sie du und jeder andere hier auch das es um allgemeines geht und da triffts genauso nich zu ich kenn hier keinen acc der so wie du beschrieben hast ist nich einen einzigen und selbst wen dann sinds ein paar wenige und nich die allgemeinheit des sollte dir klar werden ob es jetz um xely allein geht oder die allgemeinheit ist in dem prinzip des selbe


----------



## Lurock (1. August 2008)

Juhuuu, es geht unter die Gürtellinie!


----------



## Xelyna (1. August 2008)

Psymes schrieb:


> du lebst noch?
> 
> wow - darf ich dir dann nachdem man dich wieder zusammengesetzt hat, nachdem du natürlich in 1000 teile zersprungen bist (ironie) aufrichtig bei dir entschuldigen dass wir nicht den gleichen humor teilen (keine ironie)
> 
> ...


Ja ich leb noch *komisch kuck*

Ich bin ein Puzzle, ich bin ein Puzzle!

Nö, aber mir geht es gegen den Strich als unreif beleidigt zu werden.

Kein Kommentar Oo...


----------



## chopi (1. August 2008)

10 von 10 möglichen punkten,schonmal darüber nachgedacht bei der Bild anzufangen? Die brauchen dort solche "Skandale" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camullo (1. August 2008)

Ich bin zutiefst amüsiert.


----------



## phul1 (1. August 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> 10 von 10 möglichen punkten,schonmal darüber nachgedacht bei der Bild anzufangen? Die brauchen dort solche "Skandale"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


QFT DDD


----------



## riesentrolli (1. August 2008)

phul wo bleibst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (1. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> http://my.buffed.de/groups/1242/view/?HINT=17


Alright.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (1. August 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Mach doch deine eigene Buffed-Seite, mit Blackjack und Nu ... Moment, da passt was nicht.



*prust*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Thorrak , plssssss hör auf so nen lustigen kram zu schreiben... Mein chef guckt schon immer so Auffällig durchs fenster , wenn ich deine posts lese xD

@ Topic : Männlich , 19, mit kellerbräune , 9tagesbart und Mundgeruch sucht gegensätzige Sie zum WoW spielen! x)


----------



## chopi (1. August 2008)

Wieso steht die gruppe eigentlich unter "gemeinsame interessen" xD


----------



## Xelyna (1. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> @ Topic : Männlich , 19, mit kellerbräune , 9tagesbart und Mundgeruch sucht gegensätzige Sie zum WoW spielen! x)


Hmmm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (1. August 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Wieso steht die gruppe eigentlich unter "gemeinsame interessen" xD


da davon ausgegangen wird das jeder sein guten gegenpart findet und mit den gemeinsamen interesse nachgeht warum den sonst *hust*


----------



## Scrätcher (1. August 2008)

Warum sich die Frauen sexy im Forum präsentieren? Einfache Antwort: WEIL SIE ES KÖNNEN! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*rausschleich*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. August 2008)

Psymes schrieb:


> moisen,
> 
> mal ne frage an alle _weiblichen_ wesen hier:
> 
> ...



hahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wen auch xD lieber eine frau die bisle mitspammt als jemand der so nen mist labert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> P.S. Aus Überzeugung wäre ich stark dafür dass das Anmelden weiblicher Personen auf Seiten ,die nicht dem Sexualakt dienlich sind, strengstens verboten wird.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich will aba bleiben!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (1. August 2008)

Psymes was laberst du hier eigentlich für eine Scheisse? Du versuchst alle zu dissen die anderer Meinung sind (ohne Erfolg) und verhälst dich wie ein 7 jähriges Mädchen der seine Barbie geklaut wurde. In WoW selbst wird man wohl eher angebaggert als im Buffed Forum... so please flame @ WoW Forum!

Hier zeigt niemand ich chicca, ich sexy die einzige die sich daneben benimmt bist du. Yo ich flame, foll kuuuhl! Wie der Aldaric (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


btw natürlich ist Ala (als Beispiel) sexy (  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) aber ist das ihre Schuld? Bist du etwa so hässlich und bist nun neidisch?


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Scheiße, Mädlz er hat uns erwischt!


Verdammt, wie konnte das nur passieren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@TE: Ich habe bis jetzt noch kein Profil gesehen, dass so eine Behauptung zulässt. oO


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> btw natürlich ist Ala (als Beispiel) sexy (
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dankeschön. XD

Muhaha, Doppelpost.^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (1. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ich will aba bleiben!!
> ...



, na dann musst du wohl deine Prioritäten ein wenig verändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. August 2008)

Tja, wie Gene Simmons & Co schon sagten: 'You were made for loving me!'


----------



## Minastirit (1. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ich will aba bleiben!!
> ...


darfst du auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich bin ja imemr noch für mehr tolleranz .. wenn eine frau nur mit nem höschen rumlaufen will .. wiso nicht? soll sie doch ..
und flirten hat auch noch nie geschadet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (1. August 2008)

*Popcorn schnapp und neben Caro setz*

Ich möchte gerne wissen wie der/die/das TE aussieht, damit man so aggressiv auf hübschere Wesen reagieren kann. Ich finde das lustig hier :>


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

Und dabei tu' ich nicht mal Flirten tun! Ich hab' auch WoW gespielt und zwar bis April! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. August 2008)

ich möchts nid wissen xD
jo ala .. april april 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wieso denn? son geiles kellerkind hat doch was^^


das is pflegeleicht und stubenrein naja bis auf cartman (Southpark)


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Grimdhoul schrieb:


> gz du hast genau den dümmsten thread des jahres aufgemacht ...
> 
> und übrigens auch ohne blasccrafter kann man hier regged sein ... mein Mage ist auch schon lang nimmer 66 nur zur Info ... und du verwechselst das mit ner Singlebörse
> 
> ...


alter falter,

und ich dachte Black Muffin postet scheiße aber das was du da von dir gibst is der Gipfel sämtlicher Exkremente.

So einen kapitalen Dreck hab ich in meinem ganzen leben noch nicht lesen müssen.

Das du es überhaupt geschafft hast dich hier anzumelden grenzt an ein wunder bei deinem IQ der vermutlich so bei 46 liegen dürfte (btw man braucht 47 um einen banane zu schälen).

naja


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (1. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ich will aba bleiben!!
> ...



Nun gut, da es hier einige männliche Fürsprecher gibt will ich mal bei dir Gnade walten lassen.
Aber eine weitere Verfehlung, mein kleines Fräulein, sonst ... halte ich so lange die Luft an bis du dich freiwillig hier abmeldest.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Nun gut, da es hier einige männliche Fürsprecher gibt will ich mal bei dir Gnade walten lassen.
> Aber eine weitere Verfehlung, mein kleines Fräulein, sonst ... halte ich so lange die Luft an bis du dich freiwillig hier abmeldest.


pass auf ala der meint das ernst^^


----------



## Minastirit (1. August 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Nun gut, da es hier einige männliche Fürsprecher gibt will ich mal bei dir Gnade walten lassen.
> Aber eine weitere Verfehlung, mein kleines Fräulein, sonst ... halte ich so lange die Luft an bis du dich freiwillig hier abmeldest.



kuken wer länger kann
du luftanhalten oder ala hier bleiben xD


----------



## dragon1 (1. August 2008)

lol ich hab mac und da geht nunmal blasc nicht du spuperhirn.ich hab trotzdem einen 69 schurken.


euer mehr oder minder mannliche Dragon1


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> lol ich hab mac und da geht nunmal blasc nicht du spuperhirn.ich hab trotzdem einen 69 schurken.
> 
> 
> euer mehr oder minder mannliche Dragon1


dir würd auch ein flirtforum nix helfen XD


----------



## Minastirit (1. August 2008)

Hmm tipps für anfäner wären was .. 
besonders tipps : wie sage ich meine freundin das der raid in 10min beginnt und ich nicht mit ihr essen kann..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


würd in nem wow forum sicher helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (1. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> besonders tipps : wie sage ich meine freundin das der raid in 10min beginnt und ich nicht mit ihr essen kann..


garnicht? ich würde dem Raid absagen ....


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Hmm tipps für anfäner wären was ..
> besonders tipps : wie sage ich meine freundin das der raid in 10min beginnt und ich nicht mit ihr essen kann..
> 
> 
> ...


willkommen bei Minas Lebenshilfe für Nerds


----------



## Shalor (1. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> garnicht? ich würde dem Raid absagen ....




OMG ROOOFLEZ!! GIMPP!!111elf 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> garnicht? ich würde dem Raid absagen ....



du hast den sinn nicht kapiert oder? .. 

klar wer ein heisses girl hat .. wayne pc aus .. war eigentlich bisle sarkastisch gemeint ..
sagst im raid du hast verpennt -> minus dkp wayne^^


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> OMG ROOOFLEZ!! GIMPP!!111elf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


für photos von sich selbst gibts nen extra threat


----------



## Shalor (1. August 2008)

Wo? Hab den in der SuFu gar nicht gefunden?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. August 2008)

lod gains + 20 rep at fraction "minastirit"


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> lod gains + 20 rep at fraction "minastirit"


yeah!


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (1. August 2008)

=D

ehm..ja..
dass man ein foto von sich zeigt, finde ich vollkommen ok..und wenn man ein schickes mädel ist und das weiß darf man ja es sowieso gerne zeigen.....ich meine du zeigst deins ja auch an....ohje und deine icq nummer auch :>

wenn dann noch in der selbstbeschreibung steht, dass man single ist, denke ich trotzdem nicht, dass die user ganz verzweifelt schon denken dass buffed eine singlebörse ist. und ein profil, indem drinnsteht : "ah ich bin so dolle single, melde dich *knutschmund*" habe ich auch noch nicht gefunden, würde mich aber freuen xD

...anders überlegt..wenn man echt interesse an mmos hat ...und hierüber jmd kennen lernt mit dem man sympathisiert....ist doch super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







ach ich bin ganz hin- und hergerissen ..soll ich der flirten @buffed gruppe beitreten? (innerer kampf)


----------



## rEdiC (1. August 2008)

Ich glaub die TE ist nur neidisch... wenn man sich mal das Bild von ihr und von ein paar anderen weiblichen Usern anschaut weiß man wieso.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (1. August 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> OMG ROOOFLEZ!! GIMPP!!111elf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*lol*

Omg ich konnte nicht mehr vor lachen xD ich musste erstma fett pissen gehn xDDD

thx , made my day


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

*alles anflirt was hier rumkreucht und -fleucht*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. August 2008)

*keuch und fleuch*


----------



## dragon1 (1. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> dir würd auch ein flirtforum nix helfen XD


da werd ich gleich so rot wie zam


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> da werd ich gleich so rot wie zam


lol Oo


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> da werd ich gleich so rot wie zam


Holt den Wuteimer!!


----------



## Xelyna (1. August 2008)

Glaub die TE meidet den Thread ^-^


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Holt den Wuteimer!!


lol!


----------



## Urengroll (1. August 2008)

Ihr habt ihn verscheucht!


----------



## Lurock (1. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Glaub die TE meidet den Thread ^-^


Verständlich, die hat Angst vor der Prinzessin! ;P


----------



## Xelyna (1. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Verständlich, die hat Angst vor der Prinzessin! ;P


He.. das ist ne Beleidigung *-*


----------



## Lurock (1. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> He.. das ist ne Beleidigung *-*


Übrigens, wie soll denn unser Kind heißen? *g*


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Übrigens, wie soll denn unser Kind heißen? *g*


lurock gräbt sowieso alles und jeden an und das überall


----------



## Urengroll (1. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> lurock gräbt sowieso alles und jeden an und das überall




das erhöht doch nur seine erfolg changen!^^


----------



## Lurock (1. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> lurock gräbt sowieso alles und jeden an und das überall


Um hier mal eins klarzustellen! Sie hat angefangen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (1. August 2008)

Macht der doch glatt ein Screenie davon.. du .. duuuh! ^^
Wizo sieht meine Sig bei dir so komisch aus : /


----------



## Lurock (1. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Macht der doch glatt ein Screenie davon.. du .. duuuh! ^^
> Wizo sieht meine Sig bei dir so komisch aus : /


Kp, im Forum ist die normal, aber im Posteingang halt übereinander...


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Kp, im Forum ist die normal, aber im Posteingang halt übereinander...


LOOOOOOOOOL Lurock vögelt sich mal locker durch die Community


----------



## Casionara (2. August 2008)

mhm buffed sind eh nur 90% kacknoops von daher kann man sichz von denen kann man es nix erwarten hab auch nur den buffed clkieneten druff damit ich weiß mit wem ich instanzen meide!
und wenn der ach so geliebte progress fred oder guide von nem Rp-server kacknap gemacht wird rofl sagt ja wohl alles ^^


----------



## Urengroll (2. August 2008)

Casionara schrieb:


> mhm buffed sind eh nur 90% kacknoops von daher kann man sichz von denen kann man es nix erwarten hab auch nur den buffed clkieneten druff damit ich weiß mit wem ich instanzen meide!
> und wenn der ach so geliebte progress fred oder guide von nem Rp-server kacknap gemacht wird rofl sagt ja wohl alles ^^




bitte nochmal verständlich!^^


----------



## Alanium (2. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> bitte nochmal verständlich!^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (2. August 2008)

Casionara schrieb:


> mhm buffed sind eh nur 90% kacknoops von daher kann man sichz von denen kann man es nix erwarten hab auch nur den buffed clkieneten druff damit ich weiß mit wem ich instanzen meide!
> und wenn der ach so geliebte progress fred oder guide von nem Rp-server kacknap gemacht wird rofl sagt ja wohl alles ^^



Qué?


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

Casionara schrieb:


> mhm buffed sind eh nur 90% kacknoops von daher kann man sichz von denen kann man es nix erwarten hab auch nur den buffed clkieneten druff damit ich weiß mit wem ich instanzen meide!
> und wenn der ach so geliebte progress fred oder guide von nem Rp-server kacknap gemacht wird rofl sagt ja wohl alles ^^



Mhn bei buffed sind eh nur 90% Kackanfänger, von daher kann sich von denen eh nix erwarten. Ich selber habe den Buffed Clienten auch nur installiert um zu sehen, mit wem ich es meiden sollte in eine Inzt<nz zu gehen.
Und wenn dieser achso geliebt Verlauf/Fortschritt fred(Thread) oder Guide( Führer) von einem Rp-Server Kack nap( not a pro) also Kackcasual gemacht wird, dann sagt das ja alles. Ich kringel mich auf dem Bodem vor lachen.


So besser?
Sorry falsch ich was falsch geschrieben hab..bin müde aber beide der hitze kann man net pennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

Casionara schrieb:


> mhm buffed sind eh nur 90% kacknoops von daher kann man sichz von denen kann man es nix erwarten hab auch nur den buffed clkieneten druff damit ich weiß mit wem ich instanzen meide!
> und wenn der ach so geliebte progress fred oder guide von nem Rp-server kacknap gemacht wird rofl sagt ja wohl alles ^^



Mhn bei buffed sind eh nur 90% Kackanfänger, von daher kann sich von denen eh nix erwarten. Ich selber habe den Buffed Clienten auch nur installiert um zu sehen, mit wem ich es meiden sollte in eine Inzt<nz zu gehen.
Und wenn dieser achso geliebt Verlauf/Fortschritt fred(Thread) oder Guide( Führer) von einem Rp-Server Kack nap( not a pro) also Kackcasual gemacht wird, dann sagt das ja alles. Ich kringel mich auf dem Bodem vor lachen.


So besser?
Sorry falsch ich was falsch geschrieben hab..bin müde aber beide der hitze kann man net pennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

Casionara schrieb:


> mhm buffed sind eh nur 90% kacknoops von daher kann man sichz von denen kann man es nix erwarten hab auch nur den buffed clkieneten druff damit ich weiß mit wem ich instanzen meide!
> und wenn der ach so geliebte progress fred oder guide von nem Rp-server kacknap gemacht wird rofl sagt ja wohl alles ^^



Mhn bei buffed sind eh nur 90% Kackanfänger, von daher kann sich von denen eh nix erwarten. Ich selber habe den Buffed Clienten auch nur installiert um zu sehen, mit wem ich es meiden sollte in eine Inzt<nz zu gehen.
Und wenn dieser achso geliebt Verlauf/Fortschritt fred(Thread) oder Guide( Führer) von einem Rp-Server Kack nap( not a pro) also Kackcasual gemacht wird, dann sagt das ja alles. Ich kringel mich auf dem Bodem vor lachen.


So besser?
Sorry falsch ich was falsch geschrieben hab..bin müde aber beide der hitze kann man net pennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

Casionara schrieb:


> mhm buffed sind eh nur 90% kacknoops von daher kann man sichz von denen kann man es nix erwarten hab auch nur den buffed clkieneten druff damit ich weiß mit wem ich instanzen meide!
> und wenn der ach so geliebte progress fred oder guide von nem Rp-server kacknap gemacht wird rofl sagt ja wohl alles ^^



Mhn bei buffed sind eh nur 90% Kackanfänger, von daher kann sich von denen eh nix erwarten. Ich selber habe den Buffed Clienten auch nur installiert um zu sehen, mit wem ich es meiden sollte in eine Inzt<nz zu gehen.
Und wenn dieser achso geliebt Verlauf/Fortschritt fred(Thread) oder Guide( Führer) von einem Rp-Server Kack nap( not a pro) also Kackcasual gemacht wird, dann sagt das ja alles. Ich kringel mich auf dem Bodem vor lachen.


So besser?
Sorry falsch ich was falsch geschrieben hab..bin müde aber beide der hitze kann man net pennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

Casionara schrieb:


> mhm buffed sind eh nur 90% kacknoops von daher kann man sichz von denen kann man es nix erwarten hab auch nur den buffed clkieneten druff damit ich weiß mit wem ich instanzen meide!
> und wenn der ach so geliebte progress fred oder guide von nem Rp-server kacknap gemacht wird rofl sagt ja wohl alles ^^



Mhn bei buffed sind eh nur 90% Kackanfänger, von daher kann sich von denen eh nix erwarten. Ich selber habe den Buffed Clienten auch nur installiert um zu sehen, mit wem ich es meiden sollte in eine Inzt<nz zu gehen.
Und wenn dieser achso geliebt Verlauf/Fortschritt fred(Thread) oder Guide( Führer) von einem Rp-Server Kack nap( not a pro) also Kackcasual gemacht wird, dann sagt das ja alles. Ich kringel mich auf dem Bodem vor lachen.


So besser?
Sorry falsch ich was falsch geschrieben hab..bin müde aber beide der hitze kann man net pennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

epic fail....sorry inet lagt^^


----------



## Alanium (2. August 2008)

Yeah Klunker, 5x das gleiche. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (2. August 2008)

Omfg,es ist kein doubleposter,es ist kein tripleposter,es sind geschlagene 5posts o.O


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (2. August 2008)

danke nu kann ich es lesen...trotzdem verstehe ich den Kram mit dem Fortschritt-fred noch nicht ...sind wir nicht gerade beim Thema Singlebörse o.O


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

Sorry darauf weiß ich auch leider keine Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Geistig verirrt* vllt^^


----------



## Carcharoth (2. August 2008)

Bitte das spammen unterlassen... 

(Und damit meine ich nicht nur den Multipost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Shrukan (2. August 2008)

öhm ist es nicht eigntl. so dass der mänl. Teil buffed.de eher für ne Singlebörse hält? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da sind einige Männer schon was offensichtlich, wenn man Kommentare liest oder Gästebuch-Einträge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (2. August 2008)

uh ja ..
ich finds ja lustig wenn man z.b. bei des schönen ach wie heist sie ah hier: Xelyna <--
in gb geht als beispiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


fragt sich wer da mehr will .. sie oder die anderen..

btw charcha wenn du das liest: mach ma deinen blog weiter ^^ oder gib mir den leechking acc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann mach ich weiter *g*
*immernochaufmailvonblödblizzwart*


----------



## Siu (2. August 2008)

Muss Shrukan leider Recht geben. Es ist eher der männliche Teil, der hier meint, er könnte alles was weiblich ist zutexten. Bilder können trügen meine Freunde. Finde es aber ehrlich gesagt immer sehr amüsant. Fragt doch die Dame vorher ob sie überhaupt nocht Single ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (2. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Muss Shrukan leider Recht geben. Es ist eher der männliche Teil, der hier meint, er könnte alles was weiblich ist zutexten.


Schlimm, diese notgeilen Schweine!! :O


----------



## Urengroll (2. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Schlimm, diese notgeilen Schweine!! :O




Wer im Glashaus sitzt, soll nicht mit Steinen schmeißen!^^


----------



## Siu (2. August 2008)

Lu und ich sind doch die einzigen Lockeren hier zwischen den ganzen verklemmten Süchtlingen! *nickt*


----------



## Minastirit (2. August 2008)

lu und ich pf .. ...
genau ..


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

GZ Klunker zum 5fach post^^


----------



## Qonix (2. August 2008)

hehe, genialer Fred.


----------



## Black Muffin (2. August 2008)

Der Thread erinnert mich an einer meiner Kollegen, der immer Gurken mit Bananen verwechselte... ich glaube, das nannte man Identitätskrise.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Der Thread erinnert mich an einer meiner Kollegen, der immer Gurken mit Bananen verwechselte... ich glaube, das nannte man Identitätskrise.


lol Oo


----------



## Shardy (3. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Der Thread erinnert mich an einer meiner Kollegen, der immer Gurken mit Bananen verwechselte... ich glaube, das nannte man Identitätskrise.



Oo geil^^


----------



## White-Frost (3. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Der Thread erinnert mich an einer meiner Kollegen, der immer Gurken mit Bananen verwechselte... ich glaube, das nannte man Identitätskrise.


Irgendwo ein hmm Problem über das man sich sorgen machen sollte^^

Aber der Threat läuft ja immer noch welche guten Kontaktanzeigen der Mädels hab ich verpasst?


----------



## Minastirit (4. August 2008)

jo .. der te will schöne bilder verbieten ;( und ala ausm forum bannen!


----------



## Alanium (4. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jo .. der te will schöne bilder verbieten ;( und ala ausm forum bannen!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Steinigen wir sie!! *mit Kieseln um sich werf*


----------



## Müllermilch (4. August 2008)

stehst du nicht auf weibliche wesen?


----------



## Minastirit (4. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber mit kieseln dürft das ne weile dauern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (4. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> oke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


lasst mal warten bis carcha es durchgesetzt, dass es für mich im buffedshop ziegelsteine mit buffed logo gibt^^


----------



## claet (4. August 2008)

ich hab noch nie nen thread gesehen wo so sinnlos gespammt wurde und die mods sogar mitgemacht haben O_o

sehr sehr seltsam .. ich mein, jeder mag solche Threads, aber mods machen die normal immer sofort dicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (4. August 2008)

claet schrieb:


> ich hab noch nie nen thread gesehen wo so sinnlos gespammt wurde und die mods sogar mitgemacht haben O_o
> 
> sehr sehr seltsam .. ich mein, jeder mag solche Threads, aber mods machen die normal immer sofort dicht
> 
> ...


pscht mach sie doch nich drauf aufmerksam als ob du auch nich auf die kontaktanzeigen stehen würdest dein mario braucht doch sicher mal abwechslung von so ner anstrengeden frau die so dumm is und sich immer von ner schildkröte empführen lässt


----------



## riesentrolli (4. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> pscht mach sie doch nich drauf aufmerksam als ob du auch nich auf die kontaktanzeigen stehen würdest dein mario braucht doch sicher mal abwechslung von so ner anstrengeden frau die so dumm is und sich immer von ner schildkröte empführen lässt


psst luigi und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (4. August 2008)

Ich bevorzuge StudiVZ .. das is die reinste Kontaktbörse und man hat gleich tonnenweise Partybilder dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. August 2008)

spam inc!


----------



## Minastirit (4. August 2008)

jo studi vz müsst ich mich auch ma wieder anmelden hmm da mal bisle rumsuchen xD


----------



## Alpax (4. August 2008)

ab und zu kommt mir vor, das wenn leute KEINE Probleme haben .. dann suchen sie solang bis sie etwas finden ...


----------



## Minastirit (5. August 2008)

zensur omg! !!! plx !!! stell dir nur mal vor jemand siet sowas !!
(nicht das es in jedem 2ten verkaufsmagazin 100 bilder davon gibt ..) OMFG !!!

aber stimmt schon .. ist wie bei blizz erstma bugs melden und sobald die mehr oder weniger weg sind ins forum gehen und flamen wie gut klasse xy ist und wie scheisse die eigene ist ..


----------



## Squarg (6. August 2008)

Psymes schrieb:


> moisen,
> 
> mal ne frage an alle _weiblichen_ wesen hier:
> 
> ...



Und was ist jetzt deine Angst ? Dass dir n Mädel ins Gb schreibt oder wie ^^

Deine Behauptung dass sich hier Mädels registrieren, um Kerle kennen zu lernen
die zu 90% süchtige Zocker sind welche komplett ungesund leben, ist dermaßen
unrealistisch dass ich mich gar nicht ernst dazu äußern möchte.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (7. August 2008)

Squarg schrieb:


> Und was ist jetzt deine Angst ? Dass dir n Mädel ins Gb schreibt oder wie ^^
> 
> Deine Behauptung dass sich hier Mädels registrieren, um Kerle kennen zu lernen
> die zu 90% süchtige Zocker sind welche komplett ungesund leben, ist dermaßen
> unrealistisch dass ich mich gar nicht ernst dazu äußern möchte.



was du mit deinem post , wenn auch indirekt , gemacht hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (7. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> oke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*riesigen stein schlepp und ihn minas reich*
*schleim*


----------



## Qonix (7. August 2008)

Letztens hab ich bei der Beschreibung von einer etwas geiles gelesen:

Verdammt nochmal, hört auf mir einfach so aus dem nichts Freundschaftsangebote zu machen.


Ja ja, die ganzen geilen Böcke hier. Na gut man muss auch so sagen das viele hier gerade in dem alter sind wo sie nur noch mit dem einen Hirn denken anstelle des anderen.


----------



## cM2003 (7. August 2008)

Ich könnte ja wetten, dass ca. 70% der female Accounts, (Fake-)Accounts von kleinen pubertären 14 jährigen, mit Pickeln übersäten, Kleinstadtjungs sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (7. August 2008)

Das könnte wohl stimmen nach dem Prinzip, je freizügiger das Ava desto eher ein Fake.


----------



## Deanne (7. August 2008)

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich es auch etwas amüsant finde, dass manche Userinnen ein halbnacktes Anzeigebild, aber keinen einzigen Chara oder auch nur ansatzweise Bezug zum Spiel in ihren Profilen aufweisen. Die Bilder sind teilweise sehr gekünstelt und man bekommt da echt den Eindruck, dass sich dahinter ein männlicher User verbirgt, der sich ins Fäustchen lacht. Und sollte es wirklich ein Mädel sein, dass sich ihr Ego aufbessert, indem sie sich von irgendwelchen 15-jährigen Jungs anbgaggern lässt, dann finde ich das sehr, sehr bemitleidenswert.


----------



## b1ubb (7. August 2008)

claet schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge StudiVZ .. das is die reinste Kontaktbörse und man hat gleich tonnenweise Partybilder dazu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



obowhl meinVZ owned mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gleich mit region und so =)


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben, dass ich es auch etwas amüsant finde, dass manche Userinnen ein halbnacktes Anzeigebild, aber keinen einzigen Chara oder auch nur ansatzweise Bezug zum Spiel in ihren Profilen aufweisen. Die Bilder sind teilweise sehr gekünstelt und man bekommt da echt den Eindruck, dass sich dahinter ein männlicher User verbirgt, der sich ins Fäustchen lacht. Und sollte es wirklich ein Mädel sein, dass sich ihr Ego aufbessert, indem sie sich von irgendwelchen 15-jährigen Jungs anbgaggern lässt, dann finde ich das sehr, sehr bemitleidenswert.


ich weis ned was du meinst^^ (siehe mein mybuffed profil) XD


----------



## Vakeros (7. August 2008)

oh mann
das ist einer der besten Threads seit langem.
Ich hab auch keinen Char in meinem Profil.Das heißt aber nicht das ich keinen Zocke.

PS:LFGirlfriend (thx Carcharoth)


----------



## Urengroll (7. August 2008)

Alpax schrieb:


> ab und zu kommt mir vor, das wenn leute KEINE Probleme haben .. dann suchen sie solang bis sie etwas finden ...




Ey samma hast du ein Problem damit?


----------



## Minastirit (8. August 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> oh mann
> das ist einer der besten Threads seit langem.
> Ich hab auch keinen Char in meinem Profil.Das heißt aber nicht das ich keinen Zocke.
> 
> PS:LFGirlfriend (thx Carcharoth)



seh ich auch so .. ich hab keinen wiso? weil es mit zu doof ist noch was zu haben wo meine chars sind .. geht armory da stehts von jedem .. ausserdem hat das den vorteil dass man keine ingame wispers bekommt mit mimimi kann ich dein ui haben ... kannst mir helfen ... bäh

edit meint: muahahaha seite 10 gehört mir MIR MIRR muahaha *dämonisches lachen*


----------



## vollmi (8. August 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Na gut man muss auch so sagen das viele hier gerade in dem alter sind wo sie nur noch mit dem einen Hirn denken anstelle des anderen.



Hört denn das irgendwann wieder auf? 
Ich meine ich bin jetzt 30ig und das andere Hirn schaltet sich immernoch aus wenn sich das eine meldet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (8. August 2008)

Nach knorkator "bin weder hetero noch schwul" hört es wohl auf,wenn du ein alter Mann bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toilettensitz (9. August 2008)

Gib mal nen Link zu solchen Profilen, hab sowas noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Vakeros (9. August 2008)

du bist ja auch erst seit 2 stunden dabei


----------



## Toilettensitz (9. August 2008)

Ja, in zwei Stunden noch nichts gefunden.


----------



## Vakeros (9. August 2008)

ich bin über ein halbes jahr dabei und hab noch nichts gefunden.DAS musst du hinbekommen.
allerdings guck ich mir auch nie userprofile an^^


----------



## Emptybook (10. August 2008)

Casionara schrieb:


> mhm buffed sind eh nur 90% kacknoops von daher kann man sichz von denen kann man es nix erwarten hab auch nur den buffed clkieneten druff damit ich weiß mit wem ich instanzen meide!
> und wenn der ach so geliebte progress fred oder guide von nem Rp-server kacknap gemacht wird rofl sagt ja wohl alles ^^



/sign

Hab mir das ganze hier durchgelesen, und hab keinen Plan was das hier soll //bissl sinnlos.

Außerdem konnte hier niemand einen Link zu einem der besagten und ominösen Flirtprofile posten// Indem ein 16 jähriges Mädel ohne Bezug zum Spiel zu sehen ist und ICQ MSN ect. ect. ect. ect. angibt.


mfg


----------



## White-Frost (10. August 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Hab mir das ganze hier durchgelesen, und hab keinen Plan was das hier soll //bissl sinnlos.
> 
> ...


wieso auch sonst nimmt noch wer uns die gefundene beute weg wir posten nichts die gehören ganz allein uns denen die se gefunden haben hrhrhr


----------



## riesentrolli (10. August 2008)

warum lebt der tread hier eigtl noch?^^


----------



## White-Frost (10. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> warum lebt der tread hier eigtl noch?^^


postcounter hochtreiben zwecks digitaler penisverlängerung um den knapp angezogenen girlies zu imponieren

postcounter +1


----------



## riesentrolli (10. August 2008)

ich will endlich nen link zu nem profil von so nem mädel auf verzweifelter männersuche verdammt!


----------



## Minastirit (10. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> postcounter hochtreiben zwecks digitaler penisverlängerung um den knapp angezogenen girlies zu imponieren
> 
> postcounter +1


----------



## Minastirit (10. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich will endlich nen link zu nem profil von so nem mädel auf verzweifelter männersuche verdammt!



me2 ;(
giev plx0r  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (10. August 2008)

Hallo,ich sag mal in diesem thread hallo!


----------



## Emptybook (10. August 2008)

Hallo zurück ;D


Hier ich hab eine Schnecke gefunden 

Nicht allzu hastig anflirten ne!

http://my.buffed.de/user/271339

She´s so hot!!!


PS: Sie mag Nebel und Gewitter uhhh^^


----------



## Saytan (10. August 2008)

Du sau du,das isstn mann!


----------



## Emptybook (10. August 2008)

Nein das ist eine Frau!


----------



## riesentrolli (10. August 2008)

jo das is nur tarnung! XD


----------



## Saytan (10. August 2008)

Häääää,wie jetz?versteh ich nicht xD


----------



## Minastirit (11. August 2008)

ihhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 
.... du nix nehmen kerze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nie wieder auf links von emtybook klicken .. nein .. nie .. nein ..
find in mybuffed keine 16 järige die nur flirten will .. te poste mal plx plx plx


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (11. August 2008)

der gute herr wundert sich nun bestimmt warum so viele auf seinem profil waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. August 2008)

gloriaXdiesXlive schrieb:


> der gute herr wundert sich nun bestimmt warum so viele auf seinem profil waren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wär lustig wenn man auch die dauer der besuche sehen könnte^^


----------



## Traka (11. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> warum lebt der tread hier eigtl noch?^^


Weil es hier so Leute wie dich gibt?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (11. August 2008)

Ich hoffe hier hat niemand etwas dagegen, wenn ich den Thread wegen der Übernahme durch zuviel Offtopic jetzt schließe.


----------

